# Changed IP and now can't connect to internet



## Nick1991 (Apr 6, 2011)

Basically, I was following instructions of how to forward a port to get higher speeds on bitcomet.

After doing allsorts which I don't understand (yes, very stupid I know, but I've learned my lesson now), I restarted my computer and have since been unable to connet to the internet.

I have tried a system restore which didn't work and also searched google for hours but to no avail. I was hoping that some wonderful people on here could help me out. 

When I diagnose the problem with windows, it states, " "Wireless Network Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration.

I am running Windows 7 btw. Any other information which would be of help in fixing this problem, just let me know and I will post it up straight away.

Many many thanks for anybody who is willing to help me out here.

Nick.

P.S Posting this on a different computer.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

in your tcp/ip properties are you set to "obtain ip address automatically"


----------



## Nick1991 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> in your tcp/ip properties are you set to "obtain ip address automatically"


Yes, they are set to "obtain ip address automatically".

I have tried leaving it at that and also manually entering a) the IP address I tried to change to and b) entering the old IP address which worked and I need to get back too.

Nothing works.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

post the results of a ipconfig /all for review

post the links to the guides you were following so we can get a clue to the level of damage.

do you have backups of your data/ have disks to reinstall/repair the OS?


----------



## Nick1991 (Apr 6, 2011)

Results of the ipconfig are

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NicksPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-A3-C4-31-53-2B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cc7:891a:c751:5834%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 459842500
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-FF-25-3D-1C-75-08-8C-AD-40

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-8C-AD-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{96D394F4-3241-408B-8AE8-BD301288C088}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

This is the guide I followed 

YouTube - Utorrent with PORT FORWARDING and STATIC IP ADDRESS

And as it is a new computer there is very little data to worry about losing and a recovery disk is easy enough to create if needed.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

> Basically, I was following instructions of how to forward a port to get higher speeds on bitcomet.


Please read our Forum Rules regarding P2P concerns:


> P2P
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


I apologize but this Thread is now Closed.


----------

